# When to stop using crate with puppy



## Kirklee7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Our puppy is nearly four months old and has slept in her crate at night - and for no more than 2 hours if we're going out - since we got her at eight weeks. She has also slept through from 22.00 to 07.00 like a dream - which has been wonderful. However, we're wondering at what point she might move from the crate to her dog bed. When we'll also be able to free up some space in the kitchen! Any insight/suggestions very welcome.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I kept mine in her crate until she was about a year as puppies will go through another chewing stage from about five months onwards as their new new teeth come in and settle. I didn't want to risk her chomping on something that's could harm her. Many dogs continue to use the crate for sleeping in as its a nice den like space for them, but I quite understand that you want to free up some room in the your kitchen. Is there anywhere else it could go?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kirklee7 said:


> Our puppy is nearly four months old and has slept in her crate at night - and for no more than 2 hours if we're going out - since we got her at eight weeks. She has also slept through from 22.00 to 07.00 like a dream - which has been wonderful. However, we're wondering at what point she might move from the crate to her dog bed. When we'll also be able to free up some space in the kitchen! Any insight/suggestions very welcome.


I would be led by the pup herself to be honest. One of mine as a pup was always "OK" with his crate, the other loved hers and would put herself in it to sleep. In fact when I did finally put it away when she was over a year, she was a bit lost and I had to leave the fleece blanket that was in it in the same spot, where she still goes and sleeps when I go out to this day. For the one that was OK about the crate I got rid of his at about 6 months as he really preferred just a bed.

Also to take into consideration at the moment would be how destructive he may still be without it? If you haven't any worries about chewing and destruction, then maybe if you don't at the moment just start leaving the door open with another bed outside and see what she does and what she prefers most as a sort of transition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

It's hard to really know, they're all individuals. I crate my 6 year old and 9 month old at night, but both are left free in the living area if I'm out. The puppy has never destroyed anything other than his toys, but plenty of other puppies would!


----------



## KPope (Mar 16, 2016)

Angel is one years old and she has had her crate since she was a puppy. We leave it open in the day time. She goes in and out, takes her nap in there and plays. She sleeps in her crate at night without a fuss. I bought her a pop up dog pen and she used her crate instead. I think she will never out grow it. She really enjoys her crate.


----------



## John&Carol (Dec 22, 2016)

Kirklee7 said:


> at what point she might move from the crate to her dog bed.


This is a good question.

My experience is to always keep the crate as their home. It is their home and always safe. You mentally project the message to your dog " YOUR CRATE IS HOME AND SAFETY".
So your dog should prefer to go to bed at night in the crate or if you leave the house. We sometimes let Snoopy sleep in our bed but not always.

Your question is when to not use the crate? My personal answer is never. There will always be a time when you want your dog safe at home in his crate and not getting into trouble when your out. You know, chewing on electrical cords, watching Animal Planet on the tube, or maybe discovering how chew able the pipes are under your sink. The crate is the answer for leaving a dog unsupervised, other then a doggy hotel.

All dogs and breeds are different. That will be the determining factor in your trust. If you can trust your dog as an adult to not get into trouble, then you make that decision based on your dog and his history of trust with you.

My dog is too smart. I know when we are out, he will run my credit card up on the shopping channel buying toys.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Really depends on the dog as others have said. My last one was still crated at 9 years old as he was incredibly destructive. Current one still has his crate up as he likes to be in there but hasn't needed shutting in from about 18 months/2 years old. He got chewy at around 12 months old and I didn't want him getting into the habit of chewing the wrong things or hurting himself.


----------



## Kirklee7 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, all. We were just wondering about letting her sleep out at night but have discovered that, over the past few days, if we're not around and she's left in the kitchen for ten minutes or so, she pads happily into her crate. Think we'll hang on a bit longer...


----------

